# 50's Style Sci-fi Film



## Ontheshouldersofgian (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi guys. I am new to this forum so bare with me  I am part of an independent film company and we are currently planning on making a sci-fi film in the style of Forbidden Planet and films of that era. Therefore, as sci-fi buffs, I was just wondering what you guys expect from such films? What do you like about them? What would you change as a modern day audience? Thanks everyone  Look forward to hearing your replies.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 24, 2011)

It depends, is it being done as a tongue in cheek homage to the style of film making or a serious movie in the style?


----------



## J Riff (Jan 25, 2011)

Most 50s sciFi now functions as parody, thanks in large part to mystery science theatre etc.
 Recent sciFi... Avatar, Skyline, AVP etc.etc... IS no different than the 50s, just better effects.
 To break from tradition, get a real sciFi writer, and follow thru on his/her ideas rather than using a wheel-re-inventing movie-connected type.
 There's a ton of really good novels, and short stories just sitting there, really good writing, the challenge is in not wrecking it by attempting to satisfy a 'modern audience' consisting of everyone and their demographically-studied dog.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 25, 2011)

Ontheshouldersofgian said:


> Hi guys. I am new to this forum so bare with me  I am part of an independent film company and we are currently planning on making a sci-fi film in the style of Forbidden Planet and films of that era. Therefore, as sci-fi buffs, I was just wondering what you guys expect from such films? What do you like about them? What would you change as a modern day audience? Thanks everyone  Look forward to hearing your replies.



Well, if your serious, then you've already done the research, planned your business model, and have a clear idea of your aims and what you expect to achieve.

Posting on the forums asking basic questions doesn't really make you look like part of an independent film company, and more like probably a group of students with lofty aims and little means to achieve them.

Just the simple hard blunt honest truth.


----------

